# Moose Hunting in quebec



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Good question Gilles.

You need to get a licence for a specific Management Unit, and can only hunt that unit for moose, i.e. I hunt Management Unit 7 and my licence says as such. It's still one moose per two hunters and xbows are allowed. As for that two square mile territory, :noidea: most of the land around here in Unit 7 is privately owned, so you usually lease land from the owner. In Gaspésie, near the Matane Reserve, it's different, but hunting prospects are good, with liberal limits on cows (overpopulation at the moment) Check this link to find out more about it.

http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/english/wildlife/hunting-fishing-trapping/index.jsp


----------

